# Is this normal post-banding behavior?



## freemotion (Jun 29, 2011)

My three bucklings were banded a couple hours ago.  They are still lying down and working their jaws and crying sadly now and then when they see me.  I had to carry one of them half of the way from the pasture to the stall for the night, and the other two the entire way.  What was all this I read about how they flop around then get up like nothing happened?  Is this normal or did my brain just retain what I wanted to believe, a fairy tale about banding being painless and easy???

One of the boys wouldn't touch his bottle.  You know how they are about their bottles!


----------



## Goatmasta (Jun 29, 2011)

It varies from goat to goat.  Sometimes they don't even squeal, other times they sit down and look at it, other times they just scream like you are killing them.  They will most likely be fine tomorrow like nothing happened.


----------



## freemotion (Jun 29, 2011)

I seriously need a glass of wine or something......   I didn't know it would hurt me so much!


----------



## Mea (Jun 29, 2011)

freemotion said:
			
		

> I seriously need a glass of wine or something......   I didn't know it would hurt me so much!


* pours Freemotion a big glass of something strong *

  We always would band the very last thing at night.   Then would leave the barn.     Usually by morning, the boys would be mobile... IF a bit subdued.   Only one time did we feel that a B-complex booster shot was necessary.

  Ja... it hurts !  I feel as tho Everything that Needs to be done...disbudding, banding, tatooing...CD&T shots...all hurt the little ones.   Yet... they still run up for pets, bottles and scritchies.  Forgiving little critters !!!


----------



## freemotion (Jun 29, 2011)

To cheer me up, here are the boys earlier today, before the big event:


----------



## willowbreezefarm (Jun 29, 2011)

Beautiful kids! ! 
How old are they? They are just way to cute. Sorry I don't have a answer for your question but I was just reading since my two boys will be banded as well. They were born on june 14th.


----------



## BlackWatchLady (Jun 29, 2011)

I was just right there with you, we banded one of our two bucklings on  Sat...he moped around until Monday....It needed to be done though...:/ I am keeping his brother intact, so he can be used for breeding next year. Will breed him to my boer/kiko doe....


----------



## llrumsey (Jun 30, 2011)

Could be that they are trying to make you feel quilty. I know mine pout, just like human kids.


----------



## redtailgal (Jul 1, 2011)

.


----------



## elevan (Jul 1, 2011)

Had a drama king too  
A shot of banamine and he was good.


----------

